# cannonball rennen.....



## evil_rider (20. Februar 2002)

moin, bin am überlegen ob ich nen cannonball rennen hier in HH veranstalte, so mit chekpoints etc.(wer mit der bahn oder ähnlichem fährt wird rausgeschmissen), sagt mal was ihr davon haltet ?!?!?!, wenn die resonan groß genug ist werden wir es machen, also postet was das zeug hält..........


----------



## Bischi (20. Februar 2002)

hinweis:  das thema wird parallel im DUAL/DIRT-forum diskutiert

Thema im Dual/Dirt-Forum 

@gageC:  ich bin echt am überlegen, ob nicht n zweiter Laufradsatz nicht doch sinnvoll ist. hab gestern mal probeweise beethovens 5. aufm hinterrad gespielt   ´n paar speichen sind nicht mehr ganz so fest wie sie mal waren...   und wenn wir solche aktionen demnächst öfter machen, sollte sich das schon lohnen. Für noch ´nen Hobel wird mir wohl in naher zukunft erstmal das kleingeld fehlen   u know ?


mfg, bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (20. Februar 2002)

nimm doublewide in 24" ;-) & point naben = günstig und unkaputtbar


----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

Bischi, Quen und ich sind folgende Street-Tour gefahren:

Laenge: ca. 55km
Dauer: ca. 5-6h mit Pausen, oefters mal "hochtragen" und Verweilen an guten Spots 

Start (und Ende) war bei mir daheim, naehe U-Habichstr., wir sind dann erstmal durch Nebenstrassen in den Stadtpark gefahren und ein bisschen Treppen hoch und runtergehopst. Dann ging's relativ direkt und ohne viel Hindernisse zum Michel. Dort (oh Wunder  ) die Treppen runter und ueber die Bruecke beim Gruner&Jahr Gebaeude auf die Hafenpromenade ... durch die Passanten gekaempft und zum alten Elbtunnel. Wir haben den Lift genommen, beim Rennen sollte man unbedingt drauf bestehen, dass die Treppen benutzt werden  ... auf der anderen Seite haben wir uns links gehalten, und sind dann auf diese Bucht gefahren, wo auch das Musical steht. Da haben wir dann erstmal die Pause gemacht, die eigentlich nur ich wirklich gebraucht habe  ... da wurde dann eine Graskante gesprungen (ist wohl so um die 2,5m hoch, kann man von der anderen Hafenseite prima sehen) .. man landet im Flat auf ner Wiese, das ist relativ zahm (weiss ich genau, weil ich beim ersten Versuch abgeschmiert bin) ... der Rueckweg fuehrte ueber einen Laderampendrop (normale Laderampe halt, max. 1,2m) und wieder durch den Tunnel. Wir sind dann weiter Richtung Westen, ueber die Banks (Anlieger) am Fischmarkt, die eine oder andere Treppe war da wohl auch noch, ueber die Idiotenrennbahn hinter dem Strandperlen-Strand, und dann die fiese fiese fiese Steigung hoch. Sag nochmal einer man braucht fuer sowas drei Kettenblaetter. Nachdem ich die eiserne Lunge dann wieder verlassen konnte, sind wir Richtung osten durch den Park wieder runtergefahren (Verfeinerung: Hier gibt es ein paar extrem kurze Singletrails, da muss man dann einen passenden aussuchen, mich haette es bei der Begutachtung im Vorbeifahren fast gelegt  ) ... wir haben dann links eine Treppenkombi aus ca. 15 4-er Sets mit je ca. 3m Abstand 2x hochgetragen, weil es uns solange nicht mehr durchgeschuettelt hatte. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mir die Baender im linken Fuss gezerrt, was ich allerdings erst abend richtig registriert habe. Wir sind dann oberhalb der Elbchaussee erstmal per 4-spurige Strasse zurueck nach St. Pauli und haben auf der obersten Landungsbruecken-Platform erstmal eine Cola-Pause gemacht. Den Drop ins Asphalt-Flat (vielleicht 1,8m?) wollte aber ohne Helm keiner so richtig machen. Wir sind dann die ebenfalls sehr spassigen Treppen bei den Landungsbruecken runter, wieder auf die Hafenpromenade, wieder ueber die Bruecke bei G&J, wieder Treppen ... nochmal Treppen .. und wieder zurueck, durch den Stadtpark und zum Abschluss bei mir daheim chillen.

War ein super netter Tag, nicht zuletzt auch wegen Sonnenschein ...


----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *@gageC:  ich bin echt am überlegen, ob nicht n zweiter Laufradsatz nicht doch sinnvoll ist. hab gestern mal probeweise beethovens 5. aufm hinterrad gespielt*



JAU! Und ich geb evil_rider recht, wenn's ein dedizierter Spass-LRS wird, nimm 24"! Vielleicht tut's auch weniger als Double-Wide ... 

Schau doch mal bei http://www.bike-mailorder.de/

Laufradsatz für Downhill/Freeride, 
industriegelagerte Grimeca Naben, 
Felgen Vuelta Excalibur DH, 37mm breit, rot
DT-Swiss Champion Speichen (2.0) schwarz
jetzt auch 24" (nur schwarz) zum gleichen Preis

der da lautet EUR140,- .. was echt ok ist, wenn Du nicht viel ausgeben willst. Noch zwei Reifen, Schlaeuche, Felgenbaender, und Du bist mit EUR220,- locker dabei.


----------



## Bischi (20. Februar 2002)

das soll´s werden...   will mit dem bike ja nicht nur noch irgendwelche treppen runterspringen... 

ich hab mir die angebote bei bike-mailorder schon angeschaut...   LOL...  in rot würden die felgen ja echt gut zu meinem tuntigen cannondale passen wa ? *g*  aber leider nur in 26" 


mfg, bischi


PS:  Kennt jemand von Euch jemanden der noch ne bleibe in Hamburg sucht ? Bei mir wird n Zimmer frei...


----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

Dachte ich mir auch 

Aber schwarz sieht bestimmt auch Hammer aus, vor allem so breit .. musst gleich mal am Hinterbau messen gehen, so dass man Dir einen passenden Reifen verschreiben kann. 

Wg. Wohnung .. ich versuch heute abend auch nochmal Niko zu erreichen ...


----------



## evil_rider (20. Februar 2002)

frag mal quen *gg*


----------



## gage_ (20. Februar 2002)

Hatter glaub ich schon versucht (wir fahren an irgendner Firma vorbei: "Schau mal, da koenntest Du auch arbeiten"  )


----------



## evil_rider (20. Februar 2002)

hehehe

zu den laufrädern............... KAUFEN


----------



## Quen (20. Februar 2002)

Also beim Rennen bin ich dabei, keine Frage!  

Mit dem umziehen wird es erst mal nichts, da ich im Herbst ne Weiterbildung zum Kommunikationswirt beginne. Umzug also frühestens 2004/2005  

Aber ich freue mich aufs Rennen! Und aufs chillen in Gregors Bude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (20. Februar 2002)

Mensch evil,

'nen Link solltest Du hier posten, nicht gleich 'ne neue Umfrage!
Muß ich denn hier jetzt nochmal "voten"? 

BTW: Mit was für'n Bike ist Quen denn gefahren? Bei dem was ich da so von gageC gehöhrt habe (1,8m Drop ...) hätte ich aber auch echt Angst um meine "superleichten"  XC Laufräder 

Na, mal schauen, was das beim Cannonball wird


----------



## Bischi (20. Februar 2002)

...bei dem wetter...   aber von uns hat natürlich keiner dran gedacht die digicam mitzunehmen (die quen ja dabei hatte)...

und angetreten ist er mit seinem selbstgeschweissten stahlmonster  mit CC-Laufrädern...  (immerhin mit mehr speichen als die meiner wenigkeit) 


mfg, bischi


----------



## Quen (20. Februar 2002)

Mein Custom-Made Steel-Babe bekommt aber wohl demnächst neeu Wheels und Discs, wenn schon, denn schon  

Bin halt nur noch am überlegen was genau...

Btw: war nen echt geiler Tag


----------



## gage_ (21. Februar 2002)

@Quen .. wie waer's mit Sammelbestellung mit Bischi? Bremse .. ich empfehl Dir meine


----------



## Quen (22. Februar 2002)

Dann gib mir doch Deine  
Wird wohl auf die Louise FR oder XT Disc hinauslaufen... (bin gespannt was Evil nun sagt *g*)


----------



## evil_rider (23. Februar 2002)

nimm XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (23. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *nimm XT *


Wieso?  

Ich fand die Magura Louise FR an Gregors Bike ziemlich fett...


----------



## evil_rider (23. Februar 2002)

jo, musst du eigentlich wissen, ich bin der bremse super langekommen


----------



## .messiah (25. Februar 2002)

ists für einen von euch jungs (quen, bischi, gageC oder evil) eigentlich möglich mal ein kleineres video, sozusagen als vorab "spotcheck" ins netz zu stellen?? das wär echt praktisch. mss ja nicht lang sein, weiss nur nicht ob ihr die möglichkeiten dazu habt.
wäre auf jeden fall empfehlenswert!


----------



## Quen (25. Februar 2002)

Wenn ich in HH wohnen würde...  

Los Bischi, mach mal


----------



## evil_rider (26. Februar 2002)

jo bischi, mach ma, ich und gageC kommen mit ;-)


----------



## Bischi (26. Februar 2002)

hab´ ich ´ne DV-Cam ?


----------



## evil_rider (26. Februar 2002)

hmmm, da wird dann wohl wer eine kaufen müssen *kein geld hab*


----------



## gage_ (26. Februar 2002)

Gute Idee, aber ich denk Pics von den Spots reichen auch ... vielleicht machen wir mal ne Tour die Strecke entlang und jemand nimmt ne Digicam mit?


----------



## Rabbit (26. Februar 2002)

Wenn's nicht gleich ein Film sein muß, 'ne DigiCam (also Fotoapparat) hätte ich ja.
Mein nächstes "freies" Wochenende habe ich am 9./10.März, wobei ich am 9. vermutlich in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs bin. Vielleicht könnte man die Photosession aber auch am Freitagnachmittag machen (Freitags kann ich früher Feierabend machen, so 14:00 - 15:00h).
Aber nur, wenn nicht jeder Drop Pflicht ist (dafür ist mein Bike nicht gebaut  ).
Ja oder Ja?


----------



## gage_ (26. Februar 2002)

@Rabbit .. solange Deine Digicam damit klarkommt 

Nee, koennen wir wegen mir gerne machen ... 

Weiss nicht, ob "nach Feierabend" reicht, das soll ja ne recht lange Tour werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (26. Februar 2002)

*gg*

Also das WE vom 9. hätte ich wohl Zeit...   ´ne Woche später steht mir n Umzug ins Haus...


mfg, bischi


----------



## Rabbit (26. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Weiss nicht, ob "nach Feierabend" reicht, das soll ja ne recht lange Tour werden ... *


Hey, wolltest Du die ganze Tour abfahren? Steht denn der genaue Streckenverlauf schon fest?
Ich denke beim Shooting geht es zunächst darum den Teilnehmern vorab einen Eindruck dessen zu vermitteln, was sie hier in Hamburg erwartet.
Also suchst am besten Du, gageC, einige nette Spots aus, an denen ich dann ein paar nette Pics von euch mache, wie ihr auf der Fre**e liegt, oder sich euer Bike zerlegt hat


----------



## gage_ (26. Februar 2002)

Ich bin jetzt mal unvorsichtigerweise davon ausgegangen, dass man die ganze Strecke abfahren muss um alle krassen Spots zu sehen ... der Verlauf steht noch nicht fest, also werde ich mal mit boeser_reiter abschnacken, was denn nun die krassen Spots sein werden. Vielleicht fahr ich die Strecke vorher noch ab, und schau was da so geht, dann koennen wir mit dem Auto rumduesen und Photos machen .. das geht dann wirklich nach Feierabend.


----------



## evil_rider (26. Februar 2002)

jo, der kleene hat recht aber nach feierabend ? dann ist das schon dunkel *fürcht*


----------



## Rabbit (26. Februar 2002)

Dann machen wir's halt ggf. am Sonntag (ist der 10. März) sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Schließlich wollen wir das doch gleich mit 'ner netten Tour verbinden, oder nicht?
Und mit dem Auto die Spots abfahren und Fotos machen (ohne Bike?) ist doch langweilig.
Schauen wir mal!


----------



## gage_ (26. Februar 2002)

Seh ich auch so, und hab da auch mehr Lust drauf als vorher alleine zu fahren


----------



## .messiah (26. Februar 2002)

hey jungs danke für eure hilfsbereitschaft...

obwohl im märz natürlich schon recht spät ist...aber ebsser als nix, hauptsache es kommen genügend fotos zu stande!!

viel spass, chr.


----------

